

NYC Startup and Dim Sum Enthusiasts - sebg
http://www.meetup.com/NYC-Startup-and-Dim-Sum-Enthusiasts/

======
sebg
Hi Friends - I love NYC, Startups and Dim Sum so I have combined all three
into a meetup. If you are in NYC or will be in the NYC area, please come out
on Feb 05 for our inaugural meetup. Thanks!

